# Newbies New Suunto Abc



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi all,

Just thought Id throw up a quick word or two and pic about my new watch. The Suunto Observer in stainless steel with the rubber (silicone?) strap.










Im not a collector or anything but have a couple watches (citzen eco drive military crono and seiko 7t32 panda-my fav) but this is my first foray into the world of digi or should i say, 'wrist top computers' :notworthy: . Budget was 100 ish gbp so a used example was on the menu and eblag was the market. An 'as new' example for that price came up so i pounced.

I wanted an ABC or altimeter barometer and compass watch as I walk alot in the hills and spend alot of time on foot in the job, im also a biker so its useful to me. I did quite a bit of research online, especially here, on what to get. I dislike the in your face'ness of gshock and had had read negative press about the accuray of the alti and baro on them. Also i wanted something that was wearable day to day without being intrusive and dislike plastic fantastic wrist monoliths lol.

Overall i really dig the watch, looks classy too but without trying. In my limited research suunto as a company seem to have garnered respect as a by word in understated capable and accurate pieces. I see some military types rate them too.

The user replacable battery is a nice touch and the accuracy of the baro and altimeter is great once calibrated. I work at sea level so thats easy.

The history log on the latimeter is wasted on me and id perfer the time was always the dominant display in all modes. Also the date reads in yankie style with month first and day second which is a minor annoyance but im adapting. Compass is a bit wiggy indoors but is spot on outside. My garmin gps has the altimeter within 10ish m once set which is pretty good.

I know suunto has discontinued this model and the more modern x model from them have moved the game on again but this ones a keeper and does as described. Buy one is my tuppence. 

PS: Oh one last thing the strap on mine is pretty small, either that or Finnish folk are thin limbed










Luckily my wrist size was just about accommodated!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Good choice of ABC watch, one of the few that actually work. Really great watch and IMO looks as good in the pub as on the hill.

The T Touch expert (a little above your budget)is my current favourite ABC watch, sadly I don't currently have one.

Dec


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Deco, I did consider the Tissot while doing some reading on these, but like you say a bit out of my price range. Kinda think the suunto looks better, pretty shallow of me but there you go!

Well im really liking the watch i have to admit im even considering getting one of those silicone face guards to stop any marks.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

doingtime said:


> Hi all,
> 
> ........ blah blah
> 
> ...


mmm, nobody believes me when i say that either :tongue2:


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

The Casio Pro treks are pretty good (I have a 240T) and its a great watch, being pretty accurate and super light in titanium. Perhaps slightly expensive in some cases, but I picked mine up in very condition for under Â£100.


----------



## dlight (Jun 12, 2012)

Suunto have massive respect in the scuba community, great build quality and reliability, I use a D6 for diving and have just sold a titanium stinger, both been fantastic so I'm sure you'll get lots of pleasure out of yours.......D6 is a bit on the huge side for daily wrist wear though!


----------

